# Samsung vs. Samsung



## Scofield2411 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi!

Can somebody tell me what is the difference between these 2 dvd players: Samsung DVD-HD870 and Samsung DVD-1080P7.

Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF...:wave:

The 1080P7 will up-convert lesser images to full HD 1080P resolution. The 870 will only up convert to 1080i or 720P resolution. So if you have a 1080P television (or might be in the market in the near future) go with the 1080P7 otherwise save the $ and get the other. That's about the only difference I could see (LINK)


----------



## Scofield2411 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks! 

I was thinking about buying a good dvd player with a good price/quality relation to use with the logitech's z5500 speakers and the samsung's syncmaster 225mw, both from the other post you replied, and these two seemed good options.
The thing is I thougth about it and using the ps2 to watch dvd's doesn't explore all the capacities of the samsung's lcd, because the ps2 only outputs to 480p and the lcd can do 1080p in some cases, so I've heard, but please correct me if I'm wrong. 
Said so, do u think I should spend a bit more $ on the 1080p7 or stick with the 870?

Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You've probably also heard that Blu-Ray was the winning format for HD content on disc. Almost every Blu-Ray player will upconvert DVDs to 1080p resolution. You may want to explore that route as well.


----------



## Scofield2411 (Feb 16, 2008)

yep sure! but the majority of BD players are still a bit expensive right now, and those dvd players are not...  since i'm thinking about purchasing a ps3 in a near future to replace my ps2, i was looking for a product that could do the job until then for a good price!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I hear ya! I'm waiting on price drops on the Blu-Ray players as well and so I just let my TV do the upscaling. It's pretty good at it actually.


----------

